# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Беспроводные сетевые устройства от Gembird: всегда быстрый интернет!

## Labs

Компания Gembird, один из ведущих производителей компьютерных аксессуаров и периферии, анонсирует на рынке Беларуси ряд новых сетевых устройств, предназначенных для дома и офиса. В рамках линейки представлены ретранслятор Wi-Fi сигналов WNP-RP-002-W и два USB Wi-Fi адаптера – WNP-UA-002 и WNP-UA-003.


Gembird WNP-RP-002-W – беспроводной ретранслятор Wi-Fi сигналов со встроенными антеннами, который также может быть использован в качестве обычного маршрутизатора. Устройство выполнено в компактном и лёгком дизайне в светлых тонах, оно легко устанавливается и настраивается и позволяет заметно расширить зону действия домашней беспроводной сети.

Ретранслятор поддерживает все современные стандарты Wi-Fi – 802.11b/g/n, при соединении с адаптерами по протоколу 802.11n он гарантирует скорость передачи до 300 Мбит/сек. А протоколы WPA2, WPA и WEP(128/64) обеспечивают максимальную сетевую безопасность доступа. Для большего удобства в модели предусмотрена кнопка настройки WPS, а также индикатор мощности сигнала. В режиме ретрансляции сетевой RJ45 порт может использоваться для локального кабельного подключения к сети.

Gembird WNP-UA-002 – компактный и при этом мощный USB Wi-Fi адаптер, который позволит решить проблему слабого Wi-Fi сигнала компьютера или лэптопа, а также медленного интернет-соединения.

Устройство крайне просто подключается и работает с любыми персональными компьютерами. Оно поддерживает стандарты IEEE 802.11b/g/n, развивает скорость передачи данных до 300 Мбит/сек и позволяет соединяться на дистанциях, где обычные адаптеры не видят сети. Безопасный доступ обеспечивают протоколы WPA и WPA2, а светодиодный индикатор отображает статус устройства. Новинка совместима с операционными системами Windows 2000/XP/VISTA/Win7/8/Linux 2.4 и старше.

Gembird WNP-UA-003 – миниатюрный USB Wi-Fi адаптер со скоростью передачи 300 Мбит/сек. Изделие подключается к USB-порту компьютера и позволяет получить более быстрый Интернет. Технология 11N обеспечивает ему не только высокую скорость обмена данными, но и возможность передавать их на больших дистанциях.

С таким аксессуаром вы сможете легко слушать музыку из Сети или даже смотреть кино. Безопасность доступа гарантируют протоколы WPA и WPA2, а высокая совместимость позволяет подключать такую модель к любым компьютерам и ноутбукам.

Приобрести данные устройства Gembird в розничной сети Беларуси можно уже сегодня. Стоимость моделей такова:

Gembird WNP-RP-002-W – $22
Gembird WNP-UA-002 – $24
Gembird WNP-UA-003– $14

----------

